# Pro 3-D tournament list



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

can a ontario guy join the pro 3-d circuit and win his category.. is there a site to view and what do I benefit towards the ibo worlds ... jeronimo can you put up a link thanks....


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

yes Ted , anyone can join. basically the way it works is season starts in spring with the outdoor season. there is a calculated average of your best 4 scores from regular tourneys +the provincial score. that would be a possible total of 880 points for indoor and the same for outdoor. if you win your class. you receive a team PRO-3D shirt and funding towards attending the IBO worlds. to receive the money , you must attend the worlds and the money is given a few weeks after your return. the amount varies depending on the number of members. the last 2 years it has been 300$ but can vary . if you win your class and decide not to go the guy in second place is eligible for the money if he goes to the worlds , but he doesn't get the shirt. if he doesn't go , the guy in 3rd place is eligible and so on. for classes where there are only a few shooters , only 1 is eligible for the money. for classes like mens open where there are over 20 competitive shooters there are 3 receive funding. membership is 40$ for a year and includes insurance . all this can be found on the pro3d.ca website , but everything is in french . they are working on getting an english section for the web site. the only downside i see for the ontario folks is a few of the tourneys would be quite a drive. personally i enjoy driving so 5 hours for me is no big deal . the coming indoor provincials will be in Bay St-Paul , 4 hours north of montreal. im not trying to discourage anyone but if you want a shot at 1st place in your class the provincial is a must. i dont know if i explained this properly , i kinda suk at writing. i hope we can eventualy include a few clubs from ontario. yuo guys have some realy nice places to shoot..
i hope this is helpful . feel free to ask any questions and i answer them the best i can.
Stuart


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ah one problem if you reside in ontario you are not recognized at the quebec provincials .. they won`t even let you shoot them if not a quebec resident... so that doesn`t work then... so just a thought here I frequent most of the pro 3-d shoots and have to pay 25 dollar entry you should have a 20 dollar entry for us non eligeable shooters who are there to support the club though ,, just a thought 25 is a heavy hit with no benefit...


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

the PRO 3D sanctioning body is not pro Quebec , its pro 3D. the provincials are held in Quebec because we have no Ontario clubs as members yet. as for the 25$ entry fee , i would realy like to know who has been charging you that price. i will definatly talk to our pres. about it to see it doesnt happen again. 40 target shoots should be 20$ and 30 targets 15$. supposed to be free for anyone under 17 , but that is up to the clubs. provincials are more expensive at 30$ and the hoyt challenge was 25$ if i remember right , but that wasnt a sanctioned shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

if I remember correctly valleyfield and papineauville where 25 dollars where you guys gave out the knives as presents for pro 3-d catagorey winners..thats why I ask...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

attn jeronimo did you find out about pricing for non pro 3d entries yet.... thanks


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

yup. looked in to it but i forgot to post it. sorry :embara:
there will be a lot more 2x15 targets this year cause there were a few tourny's that finished way to late last year.
provincial finals arent listed but they are $30


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

here is a revised list of tournaments showing which are 2x20 or 2x15.
H is sanctioned, P non-sanctioned ,T trad.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

THANKS JERONIMO prices are in check for number of targets now... thanks again...


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

I remember there being an outdoor 3D shoot behind a mobile home park just outside St. Germain on route 239, is this shoot still on?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

yes that shoot still takes place every year. usually early august


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks for responding so quick jeronimo......my wife is planning on attending that shoot because her parents live close by


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

she might want to check out the Hoyt shoot in St Majorique about 12km north of ST Germain. should be the 2nd weekend in July. they give away about 20 new bows and tons of other prizes. biggest 3D event in Canada.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

revised tournament prices for 2011. i tried my hand at exel and made this up in english. only took 2 hours lol. i talked to the website guru and he said an english section is in the works but its a long process.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jeronimo are all tournys priced at 20 as list before showed 15 targets for 15 dollars is this still correct...????


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

they are all 20 now regardless of how many targets. was just voted in before chistmas. kinda sucks but what can you do.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bump ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, jeronimo I see there is a shoot this Sunday Feb 20 in Victoriaville is it possible to just go watch and see how things work since I have never shot in tournaments before.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bring your bow and some old arrows and shoot the tournament.. I`m sure some one will take you under their wing and guide you through it... enjoy.. sorry for jumping in Jeronimo


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

no problem Ted. of course you can come and watch but your gonna wish you brought your bow. a really good place for a first tournament.


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, thanks guys i'll see what's going on and there is a good chance i'll be there.


----------



## puce (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoyt-Easton Challenge 2011 
The Hoyt-Easton Challenge is the biggest Outdoor 3D Shoot in Canada. This year, Hoyt-Easton decided the event will take place at Le Sanctuaire St-Majorique, in Quebec, on July 9th & 10th. There will be 15 Hoyt bows and more as participation prizes and 20 dozen of Easton arrows. The registration form is available under the heading "Téléchargement" at www.pro3d.ca or at
http://www.pro3d.ca/data/downloads/r...rmhoyt2011.pdf


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------

